# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [EVENT] L'histoire dont vous êtes le héros !

## Vaaahn

*Oyez, oyez*, un event de taille arrive chez les CPC.

Cet évent qui se déroulera en *5 soirs* (sur *1-2h/évent*) vous permettra de vivre une histoire unique et de vous tirer la bourre de diverses façons.

Ces évents se dérouleront durant 5 soirs :

*Dimanche 10* : Course de puzzle jump (règles/résultats)*Lundi 11* : Course de donjon (règles/résultats)*Mardi 12* : Cosplay (règles/résultats)*Jeudi 14**Vendredi 15**(Dimanche 17 en réserve)*

Le contenu de ces évents seront dévoilés sur ce topic au fur et à mesure.
Pour la bonne tenue de ceux-ci, je vous demanderais de vous inscrire pour pouvoir préparer tout ça au mieux, pour ce faire :

*Envoyez moi un MP sur le forum avec votre pseudo IG, vos disponibilités (grosso modo) sur les 6 soirs.*Vous ne pourrez peut-être pas être là tous les soirs (et c'est dommage), mais c'est pas grave, *précisez-le juste dans le MP* (d'où le _grosso modo_)*Préciser* également si vous avez (pouvez avoir) *un slot de personnage disponible*, vous pourriez en avoir besoin ...Les évents seront tous IG, les règles et la narration seront présentés ici et l'apport du mumble est _non négligeable_ pour la bonne ambiance (si vous en êtes farouchement opposé, je ne peux que vous dire qu'il n'y a que les idiots qui ne changent pas d'avis, et que promis on mord pas).


*Inscrivez vous*! Et précisez moi vos dispos, même si vous ne pouvez faire qu'un ou deux soirs. Ça me permettra d'avoir un ordre d'idée de la population par soirée, et d'ordonner les évents suivant la quantité de gens qu'ils nécessitent.


* Je vous demanderais de ne pas poster ici pour permettre une lecture plus simple, merci par avance.
Je vous laisse les autres topics pour éventuellement en parler et les MP pour me poser des questions (n'hésitez pas si vous avez des remarques!).
Je ne préférerais pas à avoir à modobell les posts qui viendraient s'intercaler.*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[HISTOIRE]*
L'Aventure.
Un bien grand mot que l'on réserve le plus souvent aux héros. Ces hommes et ces femmes hors du commun, qui partent dans des épopées fantastiques vers des contrées aussi lointaines que mystérieuses, traverser milles périls, triompher des entités les plus puissantes pour gagner la reconnaissance éternelle dans les panthéons.
On dépeint leurs péripéties en récits, poèmes, chants, peintures ... on les idolâtre et les met sur un piédestal.
Mais ce ne sont pas les seuls qui œuvrent pour le bien de la Tyrie. D'autres, plus nombreux encore, et plus discrets, ont une très grande influence et impactent tout autant l'équilibre de ce monde.

Oui je parle de toi qui lit ces lignes. Tu n'as pas de héraut pour chanter des hauts-faits, personne n'a jamais lu les romans racontant tous les risques que tu as couru.

Rassure toi, ce jour est enfin arrivé. Je te dévoilerais plus de choses demain soir jeudi 7 Février. Rassure toi, tu es maître de ta destinée et seul toi et tes aptitudes détermineront la fin de l'histoire, mais je peux te dire que je connais déjà tes Aventures et que je vais bien me divertir.
*[/HISTOIRE]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[EVENTS]*
Tu es revenu? Je le savais, tu n'as pu résister à en savoir plus et tu as eu bien raison.
Comme je t'ai déjà dit, ton Histoire est déjà écrite dans les grandes lignes, mais elle reste à être vécue. Et qui sais, tes actions et tes décisions pourront peut-être l'influer.

Ton histoire _peut_ se décliner en 5 chapitres (soirées).Tu n'es pas obligé de les vivre tous. D'autres obligations peuvent t'en empêcher. Cela n'est pas grave, ça ne t'empêchera pas de vivre les autres chapitres pleinement.En revanche, si tu complètes tous tes chapitres, on entendra encore plus parler de toi, on te respectera, t'écoutera plus, et il sera même possible que tu aies des pouvoirs et responsabilités supplémentaires en récompense.Ces chapitres racontent tes péripéties en Tyrie : des défis d'agilité, de réflexion et de force qui t'ont mis à l'épreuve. Et cela raconte autant tes moments de bravoure, que des moments plus honteux, tu es prévenu.Je te raconterais un jour à l'avance, ton histoire, quand et comment cela s'est passé. Mais c'est à toi et à toi seul de la vivre.Je ne serais jamais loin rassure toi, et je ne serais pas seul pour te guider.Tu n'es pas seul dans ce monde, tu auras à certains moment besoin de l'aide de tes pairs. Vous devrez vous serrez les coudes pour triompher. *[/EVENTS]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[HISTOIRE]*
Bref, je vais arrêter de te faire patienter et commencer tout de suite ton récit.

A l'heure où je te parle, ta gloire n'a de limite que les contrées connue de notre monde. Tout cela grâce à ce Titre. Cette distinction que tu as décrochée à la sueur de ton front et qui t'a enfin amené la consécration de toute une vie.

Mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'au début de ton Histoire, tu n'étais qu'un héros de seconde zone. Tu te contentais de remplir le cœur des tyriens, de parfaire ta découverte du monde ou encore te battre contre tes ennemis de nations adverses.
Tu avais déjà fait tout encore et encore, mais tes actes te semblaient vain, il te manquait quelquechose : la reconnaissance de tes pairs.

C'est alors qu'est arrivé le concours. Le système de courrier a bien fallu exploser au vu du nombre de lettres expédiées.
Tous les héros existant ont été prévenu par un expéditeur secret d'un évènement pour déterminer qui est plus fort et qui serait légitime pour porter le titre de Héros de la Tyrie.
Tu n'as pu t'empêcher d'avoir des étoiles dans les yeux et tu as accepté l'invitation ne sachant pas trop dans quoi tu te lançais. Une occasion de prouver ta valeur au monde t'es apparu une occasion trop parfaite que tu ne pouvais refuser.

La lettre disait :
_"Tu as exploré toutes les contrées de ce monde. Aucun recoin de plaine, de profondeur aquatique ou de fin fond de grotte ne t'es inconnu.
Lors de ces voyages, tu as certainement trouvé des coffres bien cachés. Ceux-la même qui t'ont demandé de faire l'équilibriste dans des endroits incongrus pour enfin récupérer leurs merveilles. La hauteur du rempart du nord ou encore l'agressivité des griffons de Griffonroc sont encore gravés dans ta mémoire?
Ces ballades de santé t'ont permis de t'entrainer? Bien, maintenant, le vrai jeu commence.
Je te donne rendez vous dans la fosse de Tenanera, dans le quartier de la Marée Sangalnte à l'Arche du Lion demain soir à 20h45. Ne rate pas l'horaire, et par la même, la chance de ta vie."_

Le papier en poche, tu es allé te préparer pour le début de ton Histoire.
*[HISTOIRE]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[EVENT 1 : Course de puzzle jump]*

Ce soir, attendez vous donc à parcourir des puzzles jumps. Vous me direz que vous en avez déjà fait pas mal.
Mais si cette fois-ci, seul les trois premiers arrivés au bout gagnent.

*Règles :*
Tout type de buff autorisé, mais le fair-play est de mise mesdames et messieurs.Tout type de perso autorisé. Charr pour pourrir les autres? Asura pour jouer safe et précis? A vous de voir!Tout le monde partira du même point et un arbitre s'assurera du finish.Je (_Vaaahn_) serais sur un chan du mumble dès 20h30, rejoignez moi tous pour profiter tous ensemble des crises de rage et de joie.Le mumble n'est pas obligatoire (juste fortement conseillé), les instructions seront dites en /g IG.Les puzzle jump seront dévoilé en cours de soirée, choisissez en conséquence le perso avec lequel vous avez le plus découvert la map, mais si besoin (me le dire), les trajets vers les entrées pourront quand même se faire à pied.Horaire de fin : ~23hLes trois premiers auront respectivement 3, 2 et 1 points. Ces points serviront pour ... _plus tard_.


Merci donc de vous rendre à *20h45* dans la fosse de Tenanera, dans le quartier de la Marée Sanglante à l'Arche du Lion (juste à l'Est des portails du 3W).

*[/EVENT 1 : Course de puzzle jump]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[EVENT 1 : Course de puzzle jump]*

Merci à tous les participants de ce premier soir (liste avec les scores) :
Maderone 15 pointsOlih - 4 pointsBartinoob - 3 points[IRW] Bubb - 3 pointsSayuri Mizu - 2 pointsMyron - 2 pointsErys - 1 pointPapryPimigrolakAldraShalalaLanilorArakaimaAnanas[IRW] Minesse[IRW] Seeds
Merci aux (quelques) IRW d'être venu  :Cigare: 

En espérant vous revoir tous, avec d'autres encore, dès demain soir  :;): 

*[/EVENT 1 : Course de puzzle jump]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[HISTOIRE]*
Cette première soirée a été très disputée. La barre a clairement été placé assez haute, et des participants ont déjà commencé par manger la poussière. Votre agilité a été bien malmenée et cette sélection naturelle n’était pas toujours belle à voir. Certains en ont gardé de profondes séquelles.
Entre les chutes dans la lave, sur un fond d’eau de seulement quelques dizaines de centimètres ou de hauteur vertigineuse, le sol n’a jamais été aussi tendre avec toi. Tu te sens faiblard après coup, il est vrai que tu as failli tomber malade entre le vent et le froid. Tu savais bien que l’orage ne présageait rien de bon. Tu te souviens de cristaux, de te sentir petit ou grand, de voir de près et de loin. Tu ne savais plus trop distinguer le réel du rêvé, mais tu as l’esprit encore tout embourbé.
Au final, cette impression de vide te collait encore et toujours à la peau. Une bonne nuit de sommeil et une journée de repos te ferais le plus grand bien et effacera peut être ce malaise.

 A la fin de la première épreuve, un nouveau courrier t’était adressé, montrant que tu as passé la première étape et présentant la suite :
" _Tu as enduré la première étape et c’est avec brio que tu l’as passé. J’espère bien que cette mise en bouche t’as plus ? Repose-toi vite, car la suite ne sera pas plus tendre. N’oublie pas que vous êtes nombreux et que je compte sur toi pour me prouver ta vraie valeur. Cet exercice d’équilibriste a testé ta patience et la maitrise de soi. Qualité indispensable pour tout héros, mais ce n’est pas la seule.
En explorant tous les recoins de ce monde, tu as dû affronter, seul ou en groupe, les plus terribles dangers. Tu t’es endurci et plus rien ne te résiste ou presque. Tu as rencontré des frères d’armes avec qui tu as relevé les plus grands défis de ce monde ? Tu penses avoir déjoué tout les types de périples que ce monde peut te proposer ? 
Tu as peut être raison … mais pour me montrer la force qui te fera triompher ce soir, tu te devras compter sur beaucoup plus que ce que tes armes seules peuvent trancher, percer ou encore enflammer.
Je te donne rendez vous devant les Catacombes d’Ascalon demain soir à 20h45. Aiguise tes armes et tes sens, et soit près à l’endroit indiqué à l’heure. Cette descente en enfer n’aura qu’un seul départ, sinon tu seras recalés._"

Après cette lecture, tu semblais deviner facilement où l’organisateur voulait en venir. Mais un je-ne-sais-quoi te fit dire qu’il fallait se méfier. Au vu de l’évènement, ce « trop simple » cachait forcément quelquechose.
*[/HISTOIRE]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[EVENT 2 : Course de donjon]*

Ce soir, on va bien s'équiper, parce ça va faire mal, très mal. Encore une épreuve de rapidité, mais en donjon cette fois-ci. Direction Ascalon!

*Règles :*
Le fair-play est de toujours de mise, mesdames et messieurs.Tout perso autorisé, aucune limite, pointez vous juste à l'heure.Vous pourrez switcher de perso entre deux run, je laisserais un court temps de battement, mais *je n'attendrais personne*. Si vous êtes en retard vous serez pénalisé par la montre qui tourne.Tout le monde partira en même temps, dans le même chemin (fair play du point n°1). Faut départ = disqualification de l'équipe.Pour le finish, *UN SEUL* joueur devra sortir de l'instance. Je m'assurerait du résultat du finish.Je (_Vaaahn_) serais sur un chan du mumble dès 20h30, rejoignez moi tous pour profiter tous ensemble des crises de rage et de joie.Le mumble est, ce soir, plus que conseillé, même juste en écoute.Munissez vous de personnages ayant le TP devant le donjon dans la Plaine d'Ashford.Horaire de fin : ~23h (et un peu plus strict cette fois-ci).Vous vous le demandez et vous avez raison, oui il faut être 5 pour faire un donjon. Les équipes seront choisi *ALEATOIREMENT* au début de l'évent.Je me laisse la réserve de changer les groupes à chaque run ... on verra.Les membres du premier groupe auront autant de point qu'il y a de groupe et ainsi de suite en décroissant. Ces points serviront toujours pour ... _plus tard_.


Merci donc de vous rendre à *20h45* devant les Catacombes d'Ascalon (Plaines d'Ashford).

*[/EVENT 2 : Course de donjon]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[EVENT 2 : Course de donjon]*

Merci à tous les participants de ce second soir.
Voici la liste avec des scores :
Maderone - 22 pointsOlih - 12 pointsBartinoob - 10 pointsLeetchii - 9 pointsSilence - 8 pointsShala la - 6 pointsLunarion - 6 pointsDonald - 5 pointsPimigrolak - 5 pointsMaximelene - 5 pointsSayuri Mizu - 5 pointsMyron - 4 pointsWizi - 4 pointsAnanas - 4 pointsLecteur - 4 points[IRW] Bubb - 3 pointsLanilor - 3 pointsAldra - 3 pointsMaoz - 3 pointsDrakken - 2 pointsErys - 1 pointArakaima - 1 pointPapry - 0 point[IRW] Minesse - 0 point[IRW] Seeds - 0 point
*[/EVENT 2 : Course de donjon]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[HISTOIRE]*
A peine remis des émotions fortes de la première soirée, la seconde n'a pas été moins tendre. Ces courses effrénées dans le donjon d'Ascalon à éviter les monstres et aller au bout le plus rapidement possible ont été bien plus éprouvant qu'en faire une exploration complète mais normale.
Le sol a encore été bien présent et le fait de recommencer en boucle les combat ont abîmé plus d'une armure. Les nerfs ont été mis à mal, tu as même cru entendre des voix pendant la dernière course. La tension envahissait l'air ambiant, mais à la sueur de ton front et de tes coéquipiers d'infortune, vous avez pu aller jusqu'au bout des donjons.

Dès la fin de l'épreuve, tu attendais avec impatience et fébrilité le prochain courrier annonçant la suite. Une autre épreuve musclée aurait clairement été de trop, tu sentais la fatigue se dessiner sur les visages des concurrents, mais vous ne saviez pas à quoi vous attendre avec cet organisateur masochiste.
C'est alors qu'une colombe vint se poser sur ton bras et tu remarquas alors un mot accroché à sa patte. Pendant que tu défis le bout de papier, tu sentis les regards de tout le monde se tourner vers toi, l'atmosphère devint pesante. Aucun ne pipa mot pendant que tu lisais le message à haute voix :
_"Nous connaissons bien tous les récits des Héros. Empli de fait d'armes et autres marques de bravoure. Mais il y a un versant qu'aucun conteur, aucun poète ou aucun barde ne parle jamais et vous aller pouvoir en profiter ce soir.
Vous avez quartier libre demain soir pour pouvoir décompresser. L'expression "pas de repos pour les braves" n'est que pour faire beau dans les histoires.
Retrouvez vous dans les Champs de Gendarran, au portes de la cité de l'Arche du Lion pour vous reposer tous ensemble et profiter d'une soirée ... bien méritée."_

Cette annonce aurait dû faire plaisir à tout le monde, mais la joie ne fut pas unanimement partagée. Toi même en lisant ces lignes, tu as cherché un sens caché, en vain. Mais tu sens imperceptiblement que ce repos n'est qu'une illusion.

Le lendemain soir, une fois arrivé au lieu indiqué, les autres participants avaient déjà établi leur campement. Certains ont dû venir dès la veille au soir. Les gardes de l'Arche du Lion vous laissait faire paisiblement. C'est alors que tu te demandas comment cet organisateur a pu les convaincre de vous laisser vous rassembler ici? Les Champs en pâtiront obligatoirement vu la horde de brutes que vous étiez et pourtant les autorités vous laissent faire.
Tu te fis interrompre en pleine réflexion par l'un des participants avec qui tu avais arpenté Ascalon la veille. Il te dit que certains se sont organisé pour se ravitailler en victuailles, boissons et autres substances psychotropes. "_Il faut bien profiter, c'est la règle de l'homme mystère_" te dit-il. Il est vrai que vous ne saviez toujours rien de lui, mais à peine replongé dans tes pensées, il te tendit une bière et trinqua.

La suite de la soirée a été bière sur bière entrecoupées de volailles rôties, cochons cuits à la braise, ou autres steak de viandes saisies sur des pierres brûlantes.
Le point de non-retour arriva quand ton collègue de soirée te proposa une herbe à pipe provenant de la Jungle de Maguuma, et qu'on appelle de la Caledonienne. Un autre apprenti-héros avait réussi à se fournir en grande quantité le matin-même.
Comme à ton habitude, tu commenças par te poser des questions sur tout cela, mais tout en tirant sur ta pipe, tu sentis ton esprit partir inexorablement sans retour possible.

La suite, tu ne t'en souviens que partiellement et qu'en forme de rêve cotonneux, sensation agréable mais perturbante. Mais des visages flous, des silhouettes brumeuses te parviennent encore aujourd'hui, sans possibilité de mettre un sens ou des noms dessus.
*[HISTOIRE]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[EVENT 3 : Cosplay]*

Le but de l'event :
Une énigme était posée, les participants doivent trouver le personnage caché dernière l'énigme, utiliser leur slot de personnage libre pour créer un perso qui colle le plus et venir le présenter aux Champs de Gendarran.


*ENIGME n°1 :*
YODA (asure/vert/oreilles)
J'ai le savoir et la technique
Je suis sage parmis les sages
Je sais manier et virevolter
Malgré mon âge avancé

*ENIGME n°2 :*
THOR (norn/gardien/grand/chvx long/blond)
On dit de moi que je suis le plus puissant, le plus beau
Que je suis le gardien contre les grands maux
Pourtant je ne suis qu'un simple charpentier
Qui n'est pas resté que sur papier glacé

*ENIGME n°3 :*
_PICCOLO SATAN PETIT COEUR_ (sylvari/vert/guerrier/la boule à zéro)
Je suis pas un nain mec
Je suis un grand guerrier aux gros muscles saillants
Je suis ange et démon en même temps
Je fais dans la série Z faut pas me chercher

*ENIGME n°4 :*
_JOSEPHINE_ (humaine/elem&mesmer/cheveux/taille)
Ma magie ne produit ni boule de feu ni éclair
Je ne peux ni voler ni te mettre à terre
Et même sans grande baguette à remuer en l'air
Je suis la numéro 1 pour tout remettre d'équerre

*ENIGME n°5 :*
_GARFIELD_ (charr/orange/rayures noires/gros)
L'effort n'est pas mon fort
Le lundi je reste au lit
Mon maître est insignifiant,
Mais moi je pèse lourd dans la balance

*[/EVENT 3 : Cosplay]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[EVENT 3 : Cosplay]*

Voici la liste avec des scores totaux:
Maderone - 27 pointsBartinoob - 23 pointsAldra - 19 pointsOlih - 19 pointsLeetchii - 15 pointsMyron - 14 pointsLanilor - 12 pointsShala la - 12 pointsWizi - 12 pointsMaximelene - 10 pointsSilence - 8 pointsPimigrolak - 8 pointsAnnarkhan - 7 pointsSayuri Mizu - 7 pointsArakaima - 6 pointLunarion - 6 pointsZepolak - 6 pointsGuitou - 5 pointsBobo - 5 pointsAnanas - 4 pointsLecteur - 4 points[IRW] Bubb - 3 pointsMaoz - 3 pointsDrakken - 2 pointsErys - 1 pointOlg - 1 point[IRW] Minesse - 0 pointPapry - 0 point[IRW] Seeds - 0 point
*[/EVENT 3 : Cosplay]*

----------


## Vaaahn

*[HISTOIRE]*
Après un réveil difficile, et une gueule de bois intense, il a fallu que tu te remettes rapidement d’aplomb pour les prochaines épreuves.

Mais le soir même, vous n’aviez toujours pas reçu de nouveau courrier indiquant la suite. Vous étiez tous dans la même galère avec les autres participants, alors vous avez décidé l’après midi même d’aller à Hoelbrak pour se dégourdir les jambes et faire des parties de Kegbrawl. Rien de mieux pour s’entretenir : pas mal de course pour le fond, de formation pour l’esprit tactique, de dextérité de tir pour la technique et la précision. Le tout sans oublier quelques mandales pour ne pas perdre la main.

Après plusieurs matchs, vous avez joué jusque tard dans la soirée grâce au brasseur s’occupant du terrain qui a allumé les feux environnant. Les norns ont bien choisi l’endroit pout le terrain, la falaise de glace avoisinante, et le sol même, reflétaient la lumière dans tous les sens à tel point qu’on pouvait s’y croire en plein jour. Ce sol d’ailleurs que tu as encore cajolé de près, conséquence des preuves d’affections de  tes adversaires. Les coups bas et autres fourberies on fait bon train et au final, vous en étiez presque à oublier qu’une compétition tournait toujours.

Cette même compétition refit surface quelques jours après, sous la forme d’un courrier, le dernier :

« _Ces derniers jours, différents évènements m’ont empêché de vous envoyez cette invitation. Mais la voici enfin. Toutes les étapes précédentes n’étaient que des échauffements. J’espère que vous en avez suffisamment profité, car vous en aurez besoin. Mais trêve de petits labyrinthes verticaux, de cavernes peuplées de monstres en carton ou de détente naturelle ou sportive.

Ce soir, vos talents d’explorateur et de combattant seront nécessaires pour arriver à vos fins.
Une quête qui vous fera traverser la Tyrie et affronter de dangereux périls vous attend. Et surtout, n’oubliez pas de faire confiance à ceux qui ont prouvé leur valeur, ils seront essentiels.

Rendez-vous à tous aux Champs de Gendarran à 20h45 pour ce dernier chapitre, et bonne chance!_»

La lecture de ces lignes te réjouissait.
Après toute cette préparation, voici enfin venu le moment d’en finir avec ces épreuves et de savoir qui est le meilleur.
*[/HISTOIRE]*

----------

